# Gosport, near Portsmouth



## Geraldine (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi does anyone know a good stop for one night near Walpole Park Gosport.
We are thinking of attending the Hapi festival for one day/ stay the night somewhere close.
Thanks.
David


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 6, 2017)

There may be a marina nearby.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 6, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> There may be a marina nearby.



Yes there is,but are there restrictions on the use of them? There might be height barriers,etc
Thank you for your contribution.
Cheers.
David


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 6, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> There may be a marina nearby.



Once again thank you, based on your advice. I have googled industrial estates nearby and think I have found a site which should be ok for the night.
Now to sell the idea to my wife.
Cheers.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 6, 2017)

I know it's a bit further away but we've used Port Solent when coming off the Portsmouth ferry.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Sep 7, 2017)

If all else fails Kingfisher camping is on the edge of Gosport on the coast.


----------



## toystory (Sep 7, 2017)

chas17 said:


> If all else fails Kingfisher camping is on the edge of Gosport on the coast.



hi 
alver vally just off grange rd good spot for a night ;you will get an early wake up as it is used by us dog walkers,

toystory


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Sep 7, 2017)

I live in Gosport and have never seen a height barrier at Haslar Marina. There is a small parking area in between the former detention centre and golf course. It's just over a mile from Walpole Park.


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 7, 2017)

*Overnight*



toystory said:


> hi
> alver vally just off grange rd good spot for a night ;you will get an early wake up as it is used by us dog walkers,
> 
> toystory



That's very useful, as we are also possibly going to be looking for a overnight place for a night in this area possibly at the weekend.
Just looked on Google, is that actually in the car park?, or on the piece of track/road that seems to run just behind the carpark.
Many thanks.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 7, 2017)

Lol no probs David.
Thank you for taking the time to have a look for us.
Cheers.


----------

